# young teens



## 19911 (Jul 9, 2006)

My 14 year old daughter was just diagnost with IBS. Looking for any helpful insights. She is eeing a specalist and on several meds. t/y


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi and welcome. It is bad enough having ibs, but it's really tough when your kids have it as well. Has your daughter tried keeping a food diary? There could be certain foods that cause her to have a flare-up. Stress plays a role also, teens today have a lot of stress that too can make ibs worse. If she has pain peppermint tea can help or a heating pad. Ibs takes a while to learn to manage and it's unpredictability can make things difficult. Just support her and help her in any way that you can. The specialist can be helpful, but often with ibs it's a matter of time and finding what works for her. Take care.


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

if she works out, that sometimes helps me. but alot of times i'm just too fatigued or too sick to work out. but i think adrenaline helps calm the stomach- or else you just forget about your stomach lol. best of luck to her.


----------



## 14706 (Jul 18, 2006)

taking fiber tablets have really helped me. Whenever my stomach is feeling really crappy I take a hot bath...it really helps to relax your stomach. Also find out what foods may be triggering symptoms i.e. caffine always makes my symptoms flare up.


----------

